# Неполный синдром Горнера справа. Интрамедулярная опухоль  С7-Тh1



## Галина Машковцева (30 Янв 2010)

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста разобраться с моей проблемой.
Только что отлежала 15 дней в клинике при Кировской мед. академии для уточнения диагноза. Вот мои анализы:
52 года.

Клинический диагноз:
Шейный и верхне-грудной остеохандроз. Правосторонняя задняя протрузия м/п диска С5-С6; правосторонняя задне-боковая протрузия м/п диска С6-С7. Хроническая ВБН, декомпенсация. Неполный синдром Горнера справа. Интрамедуллярная опухоль С7-Тh1? Венопатия сетчатки ОU.

Показания к госпитализации:
Двоение в глазах при взгляде вниз, головокружение при изменении положения тела, усилений боли в ш/о позвоночника.

*Общий Анализ Крови *: 
Hb-142 г/л; 
Er-4,92 х 10 (12/л); 
гематокрит-42,1%; 
Leu-8,2 х 10(9/л);
с/я-46%; 
лф-41% 
мон-9%; 
эоз-4%; 
т/ц-315 х 10(3/мм 3); 
СОЭ-6мм/час

*Общий Анализ Мочи*:
 уд. вес-1015, белок и сахар - отрицательные; эпит.- ед, лейк.-5-9 в п/зрения, ОКСАЛАТЫ +++

*Б/Х Крови*: 
Сахар - 4,96 ммол/л; 
ХС-4,64ммол/л; 
ЛПВП-1,50 ммол/л; 
ТГ-0,51 ммол/л;
билирубин общ.-11,64 мкмоль/л;
прямой-4,50 мкмол/л,
АЛТ-16,9 ед/л;
креатинин-88 мкмол/л;
мочевая кислота-227.

RV-отриц.

*ЭКГ*:
 Синусовая брадикардия, ЧСС-49-56 уд./мин, эл.ось вертикальная, проводимость и реполяризация не нарушены.

*Денситометрия*
 Закл: с рук - остеопения, с ног - норма.

*УЗИ *абдомин.и почек и гиникологическое
Закл.: УЗ-патологии не выявлено. Не исключается удвоение левой почки. УЗ-картина соответствует менопаузе; кисты эндоцервикса.

*МРТ ш/о позвоночника *
Закл: МРТ признаки интрадурального, интрамедуллярного объемного процесса спинного мозга на уровне С7-Тh1? Шейный и верхнегрудной остеохондроз. Правосторонняя задняя  протрузия м/п диска С5-С6; правосторонняя задне-боковая протрузия м/п диска С6-С7.

*РЭГ *
Закл: объемное пульсовое кровенаполнение в каротидной системе повышено, в ВБ системе в норме. Во всех бассейнах признаки повышения тонуса артерий. Во всех бассейнах сосудистый тонус устойчив. Периферическое сосудистое сопротивление во всех бассейнах повышено. В ВБ системе признаки затруднения венозного оттока, в каротидной системе признаки нормального венозного оттока. Наблюдается вертеброгенное воздействие на гемодинамику компрессионного характера в обеих позвоночных артериях.

*Окулист*
Венопатия сетчатки ОU

*Осмотр нейрохирурга* Конопаткина М.А.
Закл: Итрамедулярная опухоль С7-Тh1. Подозрение ! 

*Лечение*:
Медикаментозная терапия: Пентоксифилин 5 мл № 10,  Кавинтон 2,0 № 10, Мильгамма 2,0 №10, Нейромидин 0,5% -1мл № 10, Мексидол 2 мл №10, Грандаксин 0,05 по 1 таб.2р/д, Хондролон 1,0 № 10, Баклофен 0,01 по 1/2 таб. 2 р/д.

*Физиотерапия*:
Массаж воротниковой зоны, э/ф с гидрокортизоном на воротниковую зону, СМТ ш/о, ингаляция с лазолваном.

*Исход заболевания:* без перемен - боли в ш/о сохраняются, двоение при взгляде вниз - сохраняется, головокружение уменьшилось, птоз правого верхнего века уменьшился.

*Состояние на сегодняшний день: * Голова все время наклонена влево, изменений нет. А наклонена потому, что при прямом положении головы двоение и правый глаз, как будто не мой.. слушаться отказывается. Хотя, после первых капельниц и массажа были улучшения. Приходила на выходные домой и все снова. Все время подпираю голову, когда сижу, рукой с левой стороны. Устает очень, и вижу четче все, и кажется глаз начинает слушаться при наклоне головы влево, шум в левом ухе постоянно. 

Не проходит никогда, сегодня ощущение, что с левой стороны в области шеи и всей левой части что-то кипит и за ухом слева в области шеи ноет. Руками нажимаю на мышцы у основания черепа все очень болезненно, хотя вчера было меннее болезненно. И когда с усилием рук наклоняю голову вниз.. мне легче, но если только с усилием. Нажимаю на глазницы - тоже чувствую облегчение. Давление почти всегда до больницы было 90/60 и я при нем не плохо себя чувствовала. В больнице 100-110/70-80 тоже хорошо себ чувствовала. До больницы при таком небольшом повышении болела ужасно голова и мне помогал цитрамон и сон с небольшим валиком под шею. До больницы - руки и ноги холодные все время, ноги мокрые постоянно. Сейчас руки теплые, ноги по прежнему холодные, особенно левая. Сегодня левая сторона головы вся горит, включая ухо. 

Доктор что со мной? Правильно ли начали лечение и что дальше? Что мне делать?

Из прошлого :
Случилось все внезапно и остро. Лет 12 назад переходила по пешеходному переходу, как вдруг что-то щелкнуло и я плохо стала видеть. Протерла глаза и увидела что, машина, которая была передо мной в двойном изображении, а над ней сверху точно такая же, но чуть смещена вправо. Посмотрела в другую сторону и точно в таком же изображении увидела девушку. Это случилось со мной в Перми. Остальные ощущения я не помню и как приехала домой пошла к невропатологу. Назначили лечение. Еще вспомнила. 
В 1983 году я внуждена была сделать аборт, т.к первые роды с осложнением и нельзя было рожать минимум 5 лет, но я забеременела, в больнице я упала в обморок после того, когда разрешили уже вставать. На коридоре и рассекла себе левый висок. В травму меня не возили и не зашивали. Выписали домой и не проверяли больше, сама все заживляла дома, т.к. старшая дочь маленькая была. 

Работа - мастер народных промыслов, работа сидячая, работаю много, нагрузка на руки большая. 

Вот пока хватит, спросите и я отвечу. Помогите мне!!!aiwan


----------



## kobi (30 Янв 2010)

*Синдром Горнера и грыжа*

Галина!
Как изменялось ваше состояние за эти 12 лет?
Есть ли слабость в мышцах, утомляемость?
Делали ли вам хотя бы раз КТ или МРТ головы? Если да - предоставьте снимки. Если нет - необходимо сделать.
Смотрел ли вас лор?
Осматривал ли вас невропатолог?
Сдавали ли вы кровь на ТТГ?
Еще такой вопрос - диплопия у вас монокулярная или бинокулярная (двоение  при открытом одном глазе)? Двойное изображение, которое вы видите - оно такое же по качеству, как и оригинал или отличается чем либо?
Итрамедулярная опухоль С7-Тh1 не дает подобные симптомы.


----------



## Галина Машковцева (30 Янв 2010)

*Синдром Горнера и грыжа*

Добрый день. Я сильная по натуре, активная, начала делать гимнастику вместе с телеканалом ЖИВИ, мне понравилось.. Мышцы укрепляются и чувствую подвижность в суставах не плохая, если не брать во внимание шею. Утомляемость особенно появилась тогда, когда поняла, что воспитала детей и что они стали самостоятельные, так сказать, расслабилась.

Сегодня свое состояние утреннее я исправила так: выпила цитрамон, надела воротник и легла в постель, валик под шеей. Проспала дочь говорит минут 10, а мне показалось, что спала часа 2. Проснулась и все прошло, но шум в ухе левом не проходит никогда. Напряжение чувствую у основания черепа сзади, хочется помассажировать затылок, что я и сделала острой массажной щеткой.

Утомляемость имеется, слабость мышц шеи сильная, устает. Подпорка нужна даже при написании вам письма. Устает плечевой пояс особенно и шея, голову на плечах устаю держать. Смена настроения частая, то смеюсь, то плачу, а если уж заплачу, то по любому поводу, как-будто мир перевернулся, просто страдаю по каждому пустяку, понимаю, но сделать с собой ничего не могу.

В 2001 г. лежала в больнице по месту жительства. 
*Диагноз:*
Распространенный остеохандроз, хроническая веталгия (или веналгия), стадия обострения. Вегетативная дистония по гипотоническому типу. Фибро миалгический синдром. Продольно-поперечное плоскостопие. Гонартроз Rз ст. 1, ФИСО.

В 2001 году окулист послал делать прицельный снимок турецкого седла. Я помню, что там было написано примерно так: что-то там изъеденное, это слово я помню до сих пор, но я дальше не помню, но с этим результатом к доктору не ходила, не до себя было. 
Окулист - Затруднение движения правого глаза внутрь и наружу. Можно предположить наличие (не понятное слово) блокового пареза, кажется что-то в этом роде.

*МРТ головного мозга делали*, исключали опухоль когда обратилась первый раз..это было в 2001 году. Ничего не нашли.. 

Ренген шейного отдела 2001 г:
В 2х проекциях выпрямлен......?......лордоз. Высота и структура сохранена. Межпозвонковые пространства сохранены. На функциональных снимках...?...смещение тел С3-С4 к переди на 0,1-0,2 см.
Закл:  Ш. остеохондроз 2-ой степени с функциональной не стабильностью.

2002год-Консультативный прием. Бэйн Б.Н- профессор нейрохирургии.:
 Синдром хронической в/черепной гипертензии. Диплония (за счет пареза 
1V пары) больше при взгляде вниз. Шейный остеохандроз. 

Рекомендовано: назальный электофарез с лидазой (лекозимом) 12 раз; актовегин 10 мл, а затем - эуфиллин 10 мл 2,4 % -№10;  .
Калимин 1х3раза-месяц;. В12 1000ма в/м;.  В1 5%-3мл в/м;  Вит.РР 1%-2мл в/м   все это №20

Еще окулист смотрел в 2005 г. Зрение 1,0 на оба глаза. Не пойму, доктора пишут не понятным почерком. Что-то примерно так: Правый глаз 18, левый 16, ведущий глаз  OS? 1/2 рефлекса, а дальше не пойму ничего.
Диагноз:  Нарушение?????зрения, парез IV пары. Рекомендации - наблюдение у невропатолога.

Нейрохирург -2005год-  Мрт головного мозга снимка на руках нет, но в катрочке написано: Нейрохирургической помощи не нуждается, лечение у невропатолога.

Невропатолог - 2005г.- Миастения, лечение не разберу никак, кажется, прозерин до № 15 и таблетки по 1/2 - 2 р в день (а какие не пойму)..ксил какой-то

Потом заболели руки, делали снимок кистей.
Закл.:Признаки первично-деформирующего остеоартроза с поражением фаланговых суставов обеих кистей.

Следующий невропатолог - Миастения, глазная форма???

Щитовидная железа - патологии не выявлено в 2008г.

Кабинет нейродегенеративных заболеваний 2008год-:
Диагноз: Хроническая вертебро-базилярная недостаточность позвоночной артерии справа.
Рекомендовано: Мануальная терапия, баклосан 1т х 2 раза; кавинтон 5 недель, 1т х 3 р; детралекс 1т х2 р; Э-фарез с гидрокартизоном; ИТР; аспирин 1/4 т всегда. Нионазепам по 1/2 таб. на ночь. Рекомендовали вступить в долю на покупку какой-то дорогостоящей ампулы, чтобы вывести их строя какую-то мышцу, которая что-то там сдавливает. Я отказалась.

*Доплерограф. иссл. 2007 *г.: По правой ОСА кровоток относительно снижен, индексы периферического сосуд. сопрот. снижены в правой ВСА. По передней правой усилен. Индексы ППС снижены  в правых СМА и ПМА. По позвоночным артериям в экстракрамиальном усилен справа, при поворотах головы справа снижается, слева существенно не изменяется. По интракраниальным отделам позв. артерий снижен справа. По базилярной артерии при поворотах головы усиливается.. Реакция на пробы с гиповентиляцией в базилярной артерии  физиологическая, реакция на гипервентиляцию снижена, реакция на ортостаз-физиологическая. Ауторегуляторный ответ на компрессию ОСА в средних мозговых артериях не нарушен. Признаков венозного застоя нет.
Закл: Относительная гиперперфузия со снижением сосудистого сопротивления(патерн шунта) в правой передней мозговой артерии. Признаки вертеброгенной компрессии правой позвоночной артерии в прекраниальном сегменте. Церебро васкулярная реактивность в ВББ не нарушена. Виллизиев круг функционирует.

Исслед. зрительных вызванных потенциалов патологии не выявлено.good

Ренген шейного отдела 2008г.:
Высота тел не изменена, структура без видимой патологии, физ.лордоз выпрямлен; при разгиб и сгибании? Не отмечается. Передне-нижние R-углы тел С 4, 5, 6, передне-верхние С 5,6 сглажены на фоне умеренно сниженной высоты соотв. межпозвонк. дисков (С3-4,С4-5,С5-6) Наружные отростки тел позвонков (С4,5,6) вытянуты,.....нены,......з.....рены.
Закл: Шейный остеохондроз, унко-вертебральный артроз.

2007год Консультативный прием там же:

Мононевропатия 3 нерва с синдромом диплонии, возможно, сосудистого генеза. Шейный остехондроз.
Лечение:  мильгамма 2 мл в/м через день № 10;  актовегин 2мл в/м ежедневно № 15. Прозерин 0,05%-1мл № 15;  Гелариум 1 т утром ежедневно месяц;  Вазонит 1табх2раза-месяц;  ноопепт 1 табх2 раза
Лечение прошла не полностью, на некоторые лекарства нужны были рецепты, а мне их не дали и я не пошла больше.

2008год Консультативный прием там же:

Миастенический синдром. Атеросклероз сосудов 1 степени.
Лечение: Калимин 0,06 по 1/2 табл 2 раза в день, постоянно. Нейромедин 0,5 %-1мл,в/м №20; Трентал 1 таб х 2 р/д месяц.  Геримакс 1 табл утром -месяц; Танакан по 1 таб. х 3раза - месяц.

Вот пожалуй и все по обследованию.

ТТГ никогда не сдавала. Мрт описала в первом письме.


----------



## kobi (30 Янв 2010)

Галина, если вы всерьез хотите заняться своим здоровьем, то вам для постановки точного диагноза нужно сделать
1. тест с эдрофониум
2. Кт, МРТ головы и груди (не шейный отдел!!!).
3. кровь на антитела к рецепторам ацетилхолина.
4. ТТГ
После того, как диагноз подтвердится - будет расписано лечение .aiwan


----------



## Галина Машковцева (30 Янв 2010)

Когда в больнице лежала под капельницей происходило следующее...объект вижу левым глазом и обеими вместе на одном уровне, закрываю левый глаз рукой и изображения на этом месте нету, приходится искать. Оно смещено, кажется, вниз.. не могу, ощущение головокружения  не приятное. Чтобы найти объект, необходимо настроить глаз. При наклоне головы влево, как я привыкла ее держать, и проводя это же эксперимент, смещение  предмета менее выражено и даже значительно менее... Не вниз, а почти рядом, где и должно находиться. Вот поэтому меня и спашивают все..у тебя что, шея простужена? И еще, девушки по палате сказали, что я поворачиваюсь всем телом, когда хочу посмотреть в бок..сама я не замечала раньше.


----------



## kobi (30 Янв 2010)

Лечения как такового вы не получаете, поэтому вы и не чувствуете себя лучше. См. мой предыдущий пост по поводу обследований.aiwan


----------



## Галина Машковцева (30 Янв 2010)

Как я могу себя чувствовать лучше, если не получаю лечения. Вы не ошиблись? Меня направили на дообследование в областную больницу на предмет проведения МРТ шейного отдела с контрастирование. После МТР пригласили снова сделать МРТ шейного отдела в другой прекции и опухоль уже не увидели. Оба снимка на руках у меня.


----------



## kobi (31 Янв 2010)

Галина, посмотрите пост №4.
Для постановки диагноза НЕ надо МРТ шейного отдела.
Вы же пришли на сайт не для того, чтобы обсуждать действия докторов города Кирова, а для того, чтобы вам помогли поставить диагноз и соответственно получить лечение. 
*Вам нужно дообследоваться (пост №4) и начать лечение*. Более того, делать это надо как можно быстрее.aiwan

Попросите вашего семейного доктора (участкового врача), чтобы он направил вас на все эти обследования.


----------



## Галина Машковцева (25 Фев 2010)

Здравствуйте доктор!1марта кладут в областную на дообследование по поводу опухоли.Сегодня иду здавать все анализы,которые ВЫ мне рекомендовали .До скорой встречи.Руки опускать я не собираюсь.Я хуже стала себя чувствовать..каждый день болит голова и таблетки цитрамона или спазмалгона мне не помогают.Как снять головную боль,подскажите пожалуйста


----------



## Галина Машковцева (26 Фев 2010)

Здравствуйте доктор!!!Результат ТТГ - 0,035 ммe/л больше пока нет ничего.По этому анализу что можете сказать?


----------



## kobi (4 Мар 2010)

если я не ошибаюсь, то норма в россии 0,2-5.5  ммe/л (если я ошибаюсь, то пускай российские коллеги меня поправят).ваш результат говорит о гиперфункции железы(гипертиреоз).сдайте Т3,Т4,УЗИ щитовидной железы.


----------



## Галина Машковцева (20 Окт 2011)

Здравствуйте доктор! Не было возможности .
По сему сообщаю:
Гормоны-свободный Т3   4.56 пмоль.л   Т4 11.27 пмоль.л


----------



## kobi (21 Окт 2011)

Судя по  анализам - гипертиреоз. Сделайте УЗИ щитовидной железы и дойдите до эндокринолога.
 А что  с
1. тест с эдрофониум
2. Кт, МРТ головы и груди (не шейный отдел!!!).
3. кровь на антитела к рецепторам ацетилхолина.?


----------

